# Which skidsteer should i buy



## William Balaska (Jan 24, 2012)

Ok guys, just sold my compact jd650. Good little machine but after five years of it i had enough. Looking for reccomendations on skid steers for general use especially my own personal firewood gathering. I'd like to buy one big enough to mount a grapple. My budget is 8k max. What machines do you guys own and personal experience. I'm leaning toward a bobcat, possibly 743-763 models. I did look at a real clean newholland 555l (38hp kubota diesel) with 2k hours, solid tires good solid machine for 5k but i don't like to have to lift the boom to get at the engine. So let me know your reccomendations.


----------



## woodman6666 (Jan 24, 2012)

Bobcat all the way I have owned many of them and in my opinion are the best skid out there you should see if you can find a 773G in that price range I had a couple of those and they are good machines. Good luck!


----------



## sam-tip (Jan 24, 2012)

From my experience you cannot get one big enough. You will always want more lifting power. You can do ok with a smaller unit. Just have to cut the log pieces smaller in the field. With smaller unit you don’t need as heavy a trailer. I could use a car trailer when I had a S130. But when I moved up to the A300 I had to also get a much better trailer. 

Another thing is aux hydraulic flow rating. How many gallons per minute. I wish I had high flow on my Bobcat A300. The splitter would be twice as fast with high flow. 

Do get a grapple. Best thing for clearing brush and picking up logs. The ones with some teeth will help in grabbing large trunks and pulling out felled trees. 

Pallet forks are good also. There is another thread on stacking wood on pallets. I stack the wood on pallets with sides and move the wood where I need it.

Good Luck


----------



## Walt41 (Jan 24, 2012)

New Holland is not a bad machine either.


----------



## gregfox (Jan 24, 2012)

I vote for Case, probably an 1845 for that money. Big factor is if you like hand or foot controls, I like hand. That question is like asking which chainsaw is the best.


----------



## kemer (Jan 24, 2012)

I had a 4625 gelh that was a great machine and now I have a cat 257b rubber track..You may need steel tracks for a rubber tired ss.What ever brand you get try to get one that has the universal quick connect because you never know what kind of att. you will need.I have forks to move my wood pallets,a grapple bucket for logs and my favorite is a small back hoe with a thumb.


----------



## Gamedic (Jan 24, 2012)

Not being a professional I can't tell you one brand over another, but in my limited experience I can tell you a few features that make a skid steer much better in my opinion. I have a couple hundred hours on a combination of Bobcat and Caterpillar skid steers. One Bobcat was an 873 with wheels, the other was a T300 with tracks. The Cat was a hightrack machine. I don't remember the model. One thing is true of both machines, tracks are the way to go. I got the 873 stuck a few times, but never the tracked machines. I also feel like the tracks are more comfortable, which made me less tired at the end of the day. The other feature I liked was the joystick controls on the Caterpillar. I know the Caterpillar was less dependable than either of the Bobcats. It had fuel delivery issues and had to have a hydrostatic motor rebuilt in the same year. I can't speak for the overall quality of the line. Maybe that Cats issues were just a fluke, but it didn't have near the hours on it that the Bobcats did.


----------



## hunterbuild (Jan 24, 2012)

I love my John Dear, wish they would have used green color. It's a 240.


----------



## jasult (Jan 24, 2012)

I had bobcat 773g and great machine, traded it in for new bobcat t190 and love it. I also have t300 which is in bigger better class but i will not get rid of the t190


----------



## Hddnis (Jan 24, 2012)

I've run a lot of brands, Bobcat, Case, New Holland, Gehl, Takuchi, John Deere, Mustang, ASV, and Cat. 

If I buy another it will be a Cat, 257 or 277 tracked type. I have nothing bad to say about those machines. I've done stuff with them that by all rights needed a bigger machine. Incredible power, and even more important, very easy to control. I don't like the new series from Cat that has the steel chain tracks; that misguided disaster is a step backwards for Cat.

I won't get one with rubber tires, way too limiting in what you can do, literally is half the machine as compared to rubber tracks. 



Mr. HE


----------



## Jakers (Jan 24, 2012)

Hddnis said:


> I won't get one with rubber tires, way too limiting in what you can do, literally is half the machine as compared to rubber tracks.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. HE



I agree 100%. the tracks are the only way to go.... unless your going to be in snow. then its rubber tire with chains or steel tracks over the tires. for most aplications the tracks will work far better than the tires. the other plus is the operating lift capacity is almost double with tracks. you can lift to the full ability of the hydraulics with out tipping the machine


----------



## Jakers (Jan 24, 2012)

Ive personally seen an old new holland 555 far out preform an 863 bobcat. new holland makes big machines in small packages. they seem to lift and carry better than most. ive run cat, case, mustang, gehl, and bobcat and they all work fine and get the job done. still prefer bobcat myself tho.


----------



## William Balaska (Jan 24, 2012)

I looked at the 555 today and offered 5k for it, he'll take 5500 so i'll let him stew for a day. Not the same hookup as Bobcat, as it has one center cylinder and two quick release handles for the bucket. I also found a nice Bobcat Brand grapple today for a fair price. I guess mounts could be welded up to make it work.


----------



## Jakers (Jan 24, 2012)

they are pretty easy to adapt over if it doesnt have the same. and 5500 is still a good deal for one of those if its in pretty good shape. ive had my eye on one for a few weeks now that a guy wants 6k for but its beat up bad


----------



## William Balaska (Jan 24, 2012)

remember guys I have 8k to spend, machines with rubber tracks are 16k up. Steel tracks over tires works for me.


----------



## SPDRMNKY (Jan 24, 2012)

I run a JD 315 (45hp) with solid tires...grapple is hooked up 90% of the time...great little machine.

most machines are bigger...I like the small size for getting in and around tight places

I regularly drag whole trees (branches and all) across pastures (avg 18" dia and 40ft tall...usually hedge)

I prefer grapple rakes, but that's just me

not sure on your "wrenchin"...consider dealer support


----------



## bundysgn (Jan 24, 2012)

Get the new holland. It is the only machine that is rate at fully raised dump height. All other company rate their machines at 4 ft above the ground. I know i can take a 1400 lb silage round bale and raise the boom to full dump height and go across a field and not fall on my face. Use to own a bobcat. Can't even begin to to that or you will fall on your face. new holland part are alot cheaper that a bobcat also. go with the new holland an you'll not reget it.


----------



## porta mill (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a bobcat 743. and it is almost bullet proof . it does require maintenance just like all others. it is a strong little machine . about 1500 lb lifting capacity I have only got the 743 stuck where I needed help to get it out 3 times once it wase on it's side. and let me tell you I have peen in a bunch or rough terrain. the only draw back to adding a grapple to a 743 is the added weight. I found a company who offered a grapple that only weights roughly 610 LBS, where most are in the 800 LBS range the root grapple is about 32" deep when you add 610LBS and 32" deep tines hanging off the front you know it is there. If you can find a bigger machine in your price ranger bigger is better . but a genera; useage home owner the 743 is a great machine


----------



## jrocket (Jan 24, 2012)

I would look at either a 1840 or 1845 case, very simple to work on /maintain, reliable as stones, and should be within your budget.
Avoid at all costs any bobcat machine made in the last 15 years, absolutly the worst built POS's on the planet. I work as a heavy equiptment mechanic for a local contractor, we own appox 8 skids, 5 case's, 1 deere(new holland), 1 cat, 2 bobcraps. I"ve worked on them all, and belive me. they get their a** handed to them; The bobcats are the newest and the most troublesome by many times over.
I"m sorry if I"m stepping on any toes but after working on all manner of construction equiptment for the last 25 years I know good from bad.
MHO.


----------



## reaperman (Jan 24, 2012)

As a heavy equipment operator for over 20 years I can honestly say I have saw it all. In the world of skid loaders there is only one machine that has stood the test of time. In my opinion it would be a bobcat, hands down. That is the brand machine I have for my own personal use. The 743 is a excellent machine and very dependable. It would do anything you wanted it to do as far as gathering firewood. Don't let the lifting specs scare you away, the hydraulics are way stronger than they are rated for. Most lift ratings on a skid steer are rated for " a working load". Basically at what point will the rear wheels lift off of the ground. At your price point a decent 743 falls into or under that range. Skid loaders do hold their value and even a smallish used machine still sell for good money. 

As far as a caterpillar goes you would never find one in that price range, and if you could you wouldnt want it anyway. They are junk. Caterpillar parts are way overprice and you would need alot of them because they are prone to break downs. I just had to add that because I have witnessed their un-reliability over and over. My boss bought a brand new one just because it was yellow, spent $62.000 on it. It lasted 990 hours and the motor crapped out. To overhaul the motor? Only a cool $14000 at the cat dealer, not to mention the thousands he spent on additional repairs on tracks, under-carriage, suspension, final drive motors, etc.


----------



## blades (Jan 25, 2012)

I didn't see any one address the issue of steel tracks over tires. Nothing wrong with tracks just tend to chew up tires kinda quick. I do not know how the rubber sets for over the tires work out. Either type is pricey.


----------



## time warp (Jan 25, 2012)

I have a 743-b bobcat with rubber tracks on it.It is very easy on lawns and excellant on snow. The only downfall would be in the woods with alot of stumps sticking up might be hard on the sides of them. My machine is a 1991 with alot of hrs. on it but it is very dependable.


----------



## ken45 (Jan 25, 2012)

Tracked machines are 1) a lot more expensive to buy and 2) a lot more expensive to maintain. The tracks need to be replaced and idlers, etc. need replacement.

A rubber tired machine with over the tire metal tracks is less cost, less maintenance and has much of the advantages of a tracked machine.

If you are looking for something in the 8K range, I would definitely stay away from a tracked machine. Anything in that price range will be expensive to operate.

Ken


----------



## artbaldoni (Jan 25, 2012)

Ok here we go...

My recommendation is be certain to get a machine with vertical lift like a Bobcat 773, 7753 or a JD/New Holland. Most of the others lift in an arc, the higher you go the closer the bucket gets to the machine. Make it less stable and harder to load a truck.

Tracks are a great addition. The chain type "eel tracks" have served me well. I have foam filled tires beneath my eel tracks and have no problems at all. They had most of the tread worn off when I got the machine but it doesn't really matter under the tracks.

Auxiliary hydros are a definite plus. A myriad of attachments to buy or rent. I have a backhoe attachment for mine.

I speak from experience. Equipment operator for 20+ years, 10 self employed (gotta get bang for your buck). I have late 80s Bobcat 7753 with eel tracks and a backhoe attachment that I paid $8900 for. Well used, not beautiful but extremely functional.

View attachment 219716


----------



## Farm Boy (Jan 25, 2012)

Over 20 yrs ago I spent a tour of duty at a grain elevator where we had a Bobcat 632 gas powered by a Ford industrial motor. It was supposed to be a Pinto motor on steroids...and it prooved itself. The only drawback about it was cold weather starting...the hydraulic system was live all the time, even when the starter cranked the motor. Aside from that it was the sole skid steer for our location. We ran it in flat storage grain bins (dust) loading semis, it had a very good air filter system. It had a lot of balls for a gasser.


----------



## porta mill (Jan 25, 2012)

I was just looking through Craigs list and noticed a bobcat in your price range . bobcat 751 c series - $6000 (harding)it needs some work but if you have the ability to fit it might be a buy .


1900 hrs paint ok,comes with over the tire tracks cost 1500.00 about 800 hrs of life left on tracks, tires %90, tooth bar was 400.00,bucket in good shape,has new fuel tank with upgraded design, fan gearbox rebuilt.All gauges lights etc.. work correctly.The bad now.Head gasket leaks ,the seat is shot,Pin for dump cyl has play and the bucket creeps a little.Runs but smokes from head gasket.Comes with maint manual was 200.00 but is truely priceless.Also comes with engine removal fixtureI think to buy one is around 1000.00 but mine is homemade and quite cheezy but it worked !.Parts to fix the whole thing including timing belt job is around 750.00 Price is firm.Delivery is available.Sorry no pics 
I am guessing it is about 2 hours north of you .


----------



## waterguy (Jan 25, 2012)

*My vote for NH*

I use my New Holland LS 170 rubber tired skid loader to haul all my firewood out of my wooded property to my OWB. I have yet to get her stuck to a point where I needed another piece of equiptment to get going again. Yes I would love a tracked machine but that cost would eat up any savings of providing my own fuel for heat. I use my snow bucket and can get just shy of a half cord cut at 24" if I stack properly. Maintenence is a breeze and she has never left me down in any task I ask . I have considered over the tire tracks but that is $3 K more. If I need to get in a questionable area I simply wait till a morning when we have a bit of frost in the ground and I can manuver wherever I want. Hope this helps.


----------



## William Balaska (Jan 26, 2012)

Just made an offer on a 763, should know today. Looks to be well kept.


----------



## William Balaska (Jan 26, 2012)

artbaldoni said:


> Ok here we go...
> 
> My recommendation is be certain to get a machine with vertical lift like a Bobcat 773, 7753 or a JD/New Holland. Most of the others lift in an arc, the higher you go the closer the bucket gets to the machine. Make it less stable and harder to load a truck.
> 
> ...



I didn't realize the lifts were differemt, what about the 763?


----------



## ken45 (Jan 26, 2012)

waterguy said:


> I use my New Holland LS 170 rubber tired skid loader to haul all my firewood out of my wooded property to my OWB. I have yet to get her stuck to a point where I needed another piece of equiptment to get going again. Yes I would love a tracked machine but that cost would eat up any savings of providing my own fuel for heat. I use my snow bucket and can get just shy of a half cord cut at 24" if I stack properly. Maintenence is a breeze and she has never left me down in any task I ask . I have considered over the tire tracks but that is $3 K more. If I need to get in a questionable area I simply wait till a morning when we have a bit of frost in the ground and I can manuver wherever I want. Hope this helps.




There are OTT tracks available for closer to $1300. 

When we get frost on the ground, the mud underneath turns to grease very quickly. It's the absolute worst traction possible. Around here, we need a really hard freeze before traction is any good and hard freezes like that are rare for us.

Ken


----------



## reaperman (Jan 26, 2012)

William Balaska said:


> I didn't realize the lifts were differemt, what about the 763?



The 763 does not have the vertical lift like like the other poster was talking about. Its not a real big issue where it would matter to most operators. If I can remember correctly the only thing that separates the 763 from the 773 is the vertical lift feature. Otherwise I believe they have the exact same engine and specs. The engine in the 773 may have been turned sideways in the engine compartment to help stabilize the machine from tipping forward when lifting larger loads. Due to the bucket lifting more forward or away from the machine. Both the 763 and 773 (7753) are excellent machines. If you can snag a decent 763 in your price range you have done well. 

A machine that size would easily handle a pair of tracks. But for homeowner use I would not recommend tracks. They are a great feature if you are using your machine to make you money. But they do come at a price in future wear and tear on the machine. Also ask if tracks were ever used on the machine. They tend to be hard on the chains that drive the wheels. When tracks first came out, Bobcat would not warrant a machine if tracks were being used if the front chains weren't disconnected from the front drive sprockets. In other words, only the rear wheels were being used to "drive" the machine. They claim with both front and rear chains driving tracks there is too much stress being put on both chains and sprockets. Years ago when tracks first came out we purchased them for out bobcats. We did break some drive chains from time to time on new machines. As tracks got more popular, Bobcat saw a pattern and it was then when they recommended removing the front chains.


----------



## Rio_Grande (Jan 26, 2012)

Really it is all relative to your situation. When iras a kid we had a case 18 something. For farm use that thing was awesome. But in reality it only rated at 1500 lb. It was kept running w bailing twine and duct tape but we never had to replace a hard part. While a great machine it dosent hold a candle to the CTL 70 I have now. 
Were I on a budget of 8k and going to use it around the house I would be thrilled to have it. Currently however I need to be able to move 5k loads across the lot and the little case just wouldn't do it. 
I am not a big bobcat fan but that is because of parts replacement costs.


----------



## ken45 (Jan 26, 2012)

reaperman said:


> A machine that size would easily handle a pair of tracks. But for homeowner use I would not recommend tracks. They are a great feature if you are using your machine to make you money. But they do come at a price in future wear and tear on the machine. Also ask if tracks were ever used on the machine. They tend to be hard on the chains that drive the wheels. When tracks first came out, Bobcat would not warrant a machine if tracks were being used if the front chains weren't disconnected from the front drive sprockets. In other words, only the rear wheels were being used to "drive" the machine. They claim with both front and rear chains driving tracks there is too much stress being put on both chains and sprockets. Years ago when tracks first came out we purchased them for out bobcats. We did break some drive chains from time to time on new machines. As tracks got more popular, Bobcat saw a pattern and it was then when they recommended removing the front chains.



IF you keep the tracks loose enough, the wheels will spin inside the tracks. I would think that would reduce a lot of the stress.

I also hope (yeah, I know...) that today's skid steers are designed with enough robustness to do better with tracks than with the earlier machines. 

Ken


----------



## uglydukwling (Jan 27, 2012)

Another thing to consider is what other equipment do you already have.

Last summer I decided that I needed a skid-steer. I started out by looking at mid-sized machines, but there was always something a little bigger that would do so much more. I finally realized, though, that what I really needed was the smallest machine I could find. I already had a Cat 955 tracked loader (I think they call it a 2 cu. yd.) for heavy lifting and what I didn't have was something that would fit inside buildings, between trees and other cramped spaces. 

What I ended up with was a Bobcat 543, not the smallest machine made, but the smallest one that happened to be for sale within a reasonable distance at the time I was looking. It's too small( 800 #) to handle a grapple and the hydraulic pump is probably too small (11 gpm) to run a mower, but it's fine for bucket work and running an inverted splitter. If I ever decide I can't live without a grapple or mower, I'll have an excuse to buy something to fill in the gap between the 543 and the Cat.


----------



## Henry and Wanda (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello,
I have a New Holland L170 which works great for me. It has 52 HP and a 6 foot wide bucket !! It is great for pulling down trees that got hung up on the way falling down !!! Wanda and I always say that it's the world's most expensive wheelbarrow !!!!! My 6 foot wide bucket will hold a lot of wood in one trip !!!! However, as in all skid steers, the ground clearance is limited. I live on top a mountain and there are lots of rocks to travel around and to get over when out gathering wood. I am thinking of buying a 4-wheel drive tractor with a bucket....thinking that it will handle the rocky areas better !!!!




Henry and Wanda


----------



## GeeVee (Jan 28, 2012)

Pedro is an RC 30. INDEPENDENT Suspension is treasured once you try it, wont go back. Rubber tracks, grapple....

I've owned Bobcat and Cat. 

Steel tracks over ruber tires can chew up asphalt, for sure. 

For 8 k you can prolly get an RC-30 with less than 750 hours on it.

Pedro climbs sand hills at steepr angles than any other, will walk through plastic mud if it isn't floating over the top. The CatiPerk diesle has been trouble free to 600 hours, tracks are still tight and free of any wear. 

I used to be an environmental construction contractor. I built sand dunes out of fine sand that doesn't lock up, and restored Mangrove Islands on river silt that had no bottom, just mud.

ASV was the only thing that could do both. The track U/C was designed for "all season" and snow was half its design parameter. 

Even at 4' wide like the RC 30, I use it every weekend grappling large green tree sections. I can carry two 24-36" D x 8' L logs at a time out of the Hammock in the grapple (Root Rake)

I've gotten rid of everyting else now, and i need a new piece of equioment- which ought to be a Min excavator like a Bobcat 338.

I have some pics in my webshots. Pedro with a 16'l x 28" red oak on some forks is only one


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 28, 2012)

Tree guy I have worked with has a New Holland L170. It surprised me how much it can lift even with the root grapple on it and hardly an opportunity passes when the owner expresses his surprise at how often it out works, out lifts larger machines. 

Tires have been the only thing he's had to put on it besides standard maintenance.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jan 28, 2012)

GeeVee said:


> Pedro is an RC 30. INDEPENDENT Suspension is treasured once you try it, wont go back. Rubber tracks, grapple....
> 
> I've owned Bobcat and Cat.
> 
> ...



I'm thinking about getting rid of mine which makes me very sad. I LOVE my little skid steer. SO fun to drive. SO easy to drive. SO capable for its small size.

Not in the tree business any more and probably about to move and probably won't have room for it.











Fits on a 5x12 trailer perfect:





Only has 460 hours, is in good shape and could be darn close to what you're looking to spend with a bucket and a root grapple on it already.


----------



## William Balaska (Jan 28, 2012)

gr8scott72 said:


> I'm thinking about getting rid of mine which makes me very sad. I LOVE my little skid steer. SO fun to drive. SO easy to drive. SO capable for its small size.
> 
> Not in the tree business any more and probably about to move and probably won't have room for it.
> 
> ...



Never heard of an RC-30? I assume Pedro is a pet name?


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jan 28, 2012)

William Balaska said:


> Never heard of an RC-30? I assume Pedro is a pet name?



Pedro is GeeVee's pet name that he calls his. I never named mine.

ASV is the brand.


----------



## reaperman (Jan 29, 2012)

gr8scott72 said:


> I'm thinking about getting rid of mine which makes me very sad. I LOVE my little skid steer. SO fun to drive. SO easy to drive. SO capable for its small size.[/QUO
> 
> Interesting tracks on your machine. Is there a tread pattern or are they really slicks like they appear on the pictures?


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jan 29, 2012)

reaperman said:


> gr8scott72 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking about getting rid of mine which makes me very sad. I LOVE my little skid steer. SO fun to drive. SO easy to drive. SO capable for its small size.[/QUO
> ...


----------



## blackdogon57 (Jan 29, 2012)

Love the video. Can't believe that the grass wasn't getting marked on turns. I have used the same machine with regular tracks and it did a number on the grass.


----------

